# west coast?



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Who all do we have on the west coast? Does anyone have scope, RTA, etc who is within a days drive of Las Vegas? I need some help tuning, and I'm willing to drive to Cal, Arizona, Utah, etc... I finally got my kicks done, It sounds good, but I want it to sound great so I can go into my first show and do some good. 





I'm not one to show my stuff in a build log, but I thought I would show my teammates how they came out.

Caution..crappy cellphone pics ahead


----------

